# How to block network discovery?

## rado3105

Is possible to block network discovery? I dont want from people on my network to see each other(using various programs...) or to know architecture of network....Last edited by rado3105 on Sat Jan 02, 2010 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Yes.  Configure your switch to disallow passing traffic on the relevant discovery protocols.

----------

## rado3105

so there is enough to block udp port 1900? or any other?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

And by network discovery you are talking of...?

You can block uPNP, SSDP, SNMP Netbios broadcasts and any other protocol you can think on using firewalls o routing between hosts  but you can't block ARP traffic for example, or your box will be isolated from the net.

A little more info would be useful.

Cheers!

----------

## rado3105

I want to disable discovery samba(but not if client has specific ip, just discovery), discovery network(and computers on network - using various tools like mikrotik dude..), and what is recomended. I dont want block services, just discovering ....of services using various tools..

----------

## Bircoph

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> but you can't block ARP traffic for example, or your box will be isolated from the net.
> 
> 

 

But you may filter it, e.g. to remove local replies from local hosts to non-servers. Ebtables may be usefull here.

----------

## rado3105

Just part of network is bridged, all connections goes through routers, so I dont need ebtables. Just need to know what is good to block(what ports, I just found 1900udp port).

----------

## Hu

What do you hope to accomplish by this blocking?

----------

